# New York



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I visited New York for 10 day's, here are some impressions,

enjoy,


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

More to come....one moment


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

If you like them i can post some more...

Also have some nice pic's from strange car's :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

WOW!!!

Fabulous photos. It was snowing when we went and was so cold and windy. Looks completely different in the sun, I [smiley=sweetheart.gif] NY


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I have to say they are 'awesome' pics


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Thx Lisa, i will post some more. We had a lot off luck with the wheather indeed.

And i also love New York and the people from New York.

They aren't amarrican's.........they are new yorkers, and completly different. almost european...

They are brave people, and admire them


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> Fabulous photos. It was snowing when we went and was so cold and windy. Looks completely different in the sun, I [smiley=sweetheart.gif] NY


Me too 

We've been twice and have stayed at the Times Square Marquee hotel both times 8) (the one with the revolving cocktail bar and restaurant at the top  ). Our room the last time we went was looking right down into Time Sq and we could also see the SoL 8) 8) 8) 8) Not sure there are THAT many rooms in NY that can see both FULLY 8)


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

8)

Hev and I are going in September for a week...can't wait


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## wicked (Jan 25, 2007)

Fantastic photos....post some more if you have them..


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

[/img]


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

and for the boy's some car's...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

and last but not least a picture specialy for LEG 8) :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Some nice pics there Rebel! By pure coincidence guess where I am posting from, yup, New York. Flew in this afternoon from Edinburgh through Frankfurt.

Out in Rye, West Chester staying with my best mate, driving up to Boston tomorrow to see the Sox playing Atlanta in the best seats in the house which he won in a charity auction.

Might venture into Manhattan over the weekend. Any good pics I'll add them to this thread with your permission.

Have done most of the tourist things but one new one which my friend mentioned is Top of the Rock. New viewing area at the top of the Rockafella Centre - re opened after 20 years closed.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Which Camera do you have Rebel ? the pic are awesome, good subjects and really vibrant colours


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

I really like the pic overlooking Ellis island towards Manhattan.
Very good pics rebel, really.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

P.S. That picture of the Maybach, wretch.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Fantastic pics  Would love to hear details about your camera?


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Brilliant pictures.

Absolutely adore NYC. My mate & his mrs been there for the last week (back today) so I officially hate them at the moment! :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

For those that love NYC - check out a photography book called New York Vertical.

Taken with a unique camera that processes very long thin negatives, but with a massively wide lensed camera. THe image that you see on the front cover below is not cropped - that's the shape of the negatives.

I bought several copies and cut one up to frame and use as pictures in our kitchen...

(Clicky piccy to go to Amazon...)



There are two versions, one smaller and one larger, If you can try and get the larger one.


----------



## Duncdude (Feb 27, 2007)

Some very nice shots there Rebel.

You should post some of your favourites on

http://www.photo.net

Its a brilliant international site and you will get some excellent pointers and criticisms on your work.


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

phenomenal pictures Rebel.


----------



## SoTTonSoph (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow, what amazing photos! I desperately want to go to New York and those pictures are so inspiring I want to go even more now. Off to lastminute.com...


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

John C said:


> Some nice pics there Rebel! By pure coincidence guess where I am posting from, yup, New York. Flew in this afternoon from Edinburgh through Frankfurt.
> 
> Out in Rye, West Chester staying with my best mate, driving up to Boston tomorrow to see the Sox playing Atlanta in the best seats in the house which he won in a charity auction.
> 
> ...


Just got back from NYC!!!  Fantastic place and the Dollar to the Pound rate really helps when your wife wants a pair of Jimmy Choo's :roll: infact two pairs! :roll:

The Top of the Rock is Excellent and well worth the visit if you get the chance! Unobscured veiws from the top deck! 8) Unlike the Empire State building which was a little dissapointing  even with the queue jump pass :wink:.

Mamma Mia at the Winter Gardens on Broadway was a Fantastic Show too!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

M T Pickering said:


> The Top of the Rock is Excellent and well worth the visit if you get the chance! Unobscured veiws from the top deck! 8)


We went to the Rainbow Rooms for a meal last time and really enjoyed it.



M T Pickering said:


> Unlike the Empire State building which was a little dissapointing  even with the jump pass :wink:.


Does that entitle you to commit suicide from the top?


----------



## Maffy (Mar 7, 2007)

Bit different to the weather we had back in February!










[/img]


















[/img]









Matt


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanx for all comment's, great too hear.
It's alway's nice too take some pic's from holiday's, but's even nicer too share them with other. Because the best memory will stay in your mind.

I also love the other pic's posted from some member's, Looks very cold on them :wink:

John, if you still in New York, and read this.
Take the night-visit at the top from rockefeller center. Its beautiful at night above the city. And don't forget the chooper-ride above the city.

And try to visit the "Bubba-Gump shrimp compagny" restaurant on times square. It's like you're part of the movie "Forrest Gump"
And the shrimps are great !

Please post you're pictures also in this thread, John, or any other.

And last but not least, i made these pic's with a normal Canon 350-D and a 70-300 mm lens. Nothing special, and not expensive.
I don't like photo-shop or other program's to make pictures unnatural.
I alway's make the composition thrue the lens from the camara.

These pic's where only resized and further nothing.

All my holiday pic's are like this. Alway's looking for some nice shot's, i don't like the family shot's with on each foto, my wife or me before a building saying cheese.... :wink:

I will post some more later on...and again thx for all the comments, it gives me a smile on my face. I hope the others will also post some more. 
It's one of the nicest city's on the world, and i will surely go back end of this year or next spring.
For those who never where there... try to plan a visit some time, it's a lifetime memory. And try to go a week.... because 2 day's is much too short.
I visited many great places, from Barcalona, London, Paris, Berlin, Rome, Madrid, Lisabon, Honolulu, Vancouver, etc.......But New York is a totaly different league. It's unique and the other city's can't compare at all.

I love NY !


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Rebel said:


> John, if you still in New York


Well almost, drove up to Boston this morning to watch the Sox game tonight, rained off unfortunately but should be on tomorrow. Anyway walked past a bar some may recognise this afternoon. Like the slow shutter motion blur? lol


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Rebel said:


> And try to visit the "Bubba-Gump shrimp compagny" restaurant on times square. It's like you're part of the movie "Forrest Gump"
> And the shrimps are great !


Re Time Square - my mate who lives here said, in a very disparaging tone, there are only two types of people in time square....

Tourists and tourists! :lol:

Spot the local!!! :roll:

@Maffy - stunning Grand Central shot!

Not from this trip but one or two from the past trips.....





































Guess my 'include a local blurred taxi' technique has not changed over the years! :roll:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Superb pictures 8)

Went there a few years ago in January. My lasting memories are how the massive the servings were at restaurants, the amount of obese people walking around on the streets, the amazing view from the top of the Empire state building (it seems way higher than all other buildings) and how cold gets in the winter, -15deg c when I was there, something like -30 dec c with wind chill factor  I have never been anywhere colder. Every other car seemed to be a Lincoln Town car [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice pic's John and enjoy the Sox game tonight


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I've never been before...all these pics are great...I want to go now


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

My mate got back from his trip yesterday.

He saw the Arctic Monkeys at Hammerstein Ballroom (git) and while there, he met John Harkes - first yank to play in English football and as a wednesday fan (Harkesy's a bit of a legend around the blue half of Sheffield), it was the highlight of his trip.

So I hate him even more now.

These pics are making me want to book again


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Not that many good shots last weekend, was more in the mood for wandering and chilling than looking for the perfect shot however a few worth posting...........

enjoy

Top of the rock










I spy with my little eye










A city of two halves










The world and its creator










I'm not just a number










FINALLY found the big Apple :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Great pic's John ! I love the one's from central parc.

And ofcorse your specialty the moving yellow cab's :lol: 
Do you have more? can't get enough from this city...

I hope Donald C has also some pic's.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

We went two years ago and i can't wait to go back.
Ths missus loved this place we went three times :roll: 
http://ellensstardustdiner.com/


----------

